# Hospital Promoting Vegan Diet - In Texas!!!



## Debby (Jan 7, 2017)

I was quite surprised (and pleased) to come across the following article about the Texas Midland Memorial Hospital and they apparently are the third to do it.  Barnard Medical Centre in Washington, DC and a hospital in Maine also promotes a vegan diet for the sake of health and healing.
_
“In cattle country, Texas’ Midland Memorial Hospital is promoting a plant-based plan to help its patients prevent and cure disease._​_Midland Memorial Hospital—a leading medical facility in the state of Texas—is the first to promote a plant-based diet for treatment and prevention of disease. Staton Awtrey, MD, a cardiac surgeon at the hospital, told media outlet Fronteras: The Changing America Desk that “we decided to embark on offering plant-based meals first for the patients as a prescribed diet,” and revealed future plans of educating staff and visitors of the same.



http://www.goingveganhealthbenefits...cattle-country-starts-promoting-a-vegan-diet/_​


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## Debby (Jan 8, 2017)

Do you practise the vegan diet in your home Ken?


----------



## Eric (Jan 8, 2017)

And I thought hospital food couldn't get any worse <grin> if they started serving me tofu I just might pull my own plug


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 9, 2017)

Debby said:


> Do you practise the vegan diet in your home Ken?


----------



## Debby (Jan 10, 2017)

Then why did you post that list?  Now I'm really confused.

And Eric, you're seriously uninformed about a plant diet if you can only think of tofu.


----------



## BlondieBoomer (Jan 10, 2017)

Ken N Tx said:


> View attachment 34732



That's somewhat true, it's pretty easy to find vegan options on menus in restaurants or finding products in stores or eating at a friend's house. Having to answer questions from people who think you can't survive without eating animals gets annoying after a while.


----------



## Debby (Jan 10, 2017)

My daughter spent a couple weeks in Toronto and she kept texting me pictures and descriptions of fabulous food at vegan restaurants.  I was very jealous.  We have an Indian restaurant here that has a few options and there is a Buddhist restaurant that makes wonderful veg'n food, entire menu and that is really good too.    But nowhere near the variety of eateries that a big city like Toronto has.

And by the way, just looked at the pie chart a little closer and the part about getting enough vitamins is exactly 'not true' which would explain why the hospital is promoting the plants menu they've adopted (just so we're clear on that)


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 11, 2017)




----------



## Capt Lightning (Jan 11, 2017)

Vegetables are things that food eats.


----------



## Kitties (Jan 11, 2017)

Vegan diet = the end all to health. Hardly.

It might be a boost to less guilt about what's on the plate.

I'm sick of vegan jerks.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jan 11, 2017)

Several years ago,before our hospital changed hands they did a Vegan diet. People were in an uproar. Many patients had little or no appetite at all,and then to change their eating habits while sick wasn't such a good idea. Most of the food went untouched. They weren't  getting the much needed protein to help them get well. Some families actually brought in food. What made it worse was the fact that our area has a large senior population. Some seniors aren't open to such new ideas. At times, I'm one of them.


----------



## Bajabob (Jan 11, 2017)

The "much needed protein" has been drastically exaggerated in our society. I'm amused at the people on the TV show Naked and Afraid, who seem to feel that a day or two without protein is a horror story. I haven't eaten any meat for over 40 years and don't miss it a bit. I get some protein, but nowhere near what most prople believe is essential.


----------



## BlondieBoomer (Jan 12, 2017)

These two teens have been vegan all of their lives. I watched them growing up over the years on Vegsource.com. They look pretty healthy to me. I need to get back to a plant based diet. My hair always gets thinner when I'm off of that kind of diet and then it takes 6 or 7 months to get thicker again.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 12, 2017)

I try to eat less meat and will probably never be a vegetarian or a vegan.  The one thing that I notice and find difficult is the various forums and cookbooks using exotic ingredients and cooking techniques that I'm not familiar with.  I would appreciate a site that provides ideas and inspiration to create a familiar North American diet, preferably low in carbs, that leaves out the meat, dairy, etc...

Just give me a PB&J on grainy bread and a glass of almond milk.


----------



## Debby (Jan 12, 2017)

Peanut butter on toast is an excellent source of protein so you're on the right track Aunt Bea.  

Which exotic ingredients are you referring to if you don't mind my asking?  Just curious.


----------



## Debby (Jan 12, 2017)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> Several years ago,before our hospital changed hands they did a Vegan diet. People were in an uproar. Many patients had little or no appetite at all,and then to change their eating habits while sick wasn't such a good idea. Most of the food went untouched. They weren't  getting the much needed protein to help them get well. Some families actually brought in food. What made it worse was the fact that our area has a large senior population. Some seniors aren't open to such new ideas. At times, I'm one of them.




I think a lot of it is simply a 'mind-set' that causes the uproar.  And I can't see how they couldn't be getting protein because even blueberries have 'protein' or enzymes that combine with other enzymes that make up the complete proteins that they need.  

Like I'm guessing they were probably serving things like lentil loaf like we're going to have for supper tonight.  Lentils, red beans, cashews, shredded carrots, a bit of finely chopped beet leaves, walnuts, sun dried tomatoes and salt and pepper and turmeric and a few other spices that I can't remember.  That would give you a healthy amount of protein all by itself and then combine with a breakfast of peanut butter on your toast in the morning or pumpkin seeds in your oatmeal....considering that the hospital probably had their dietician plan the meals, they were probably getting  more than enough protein.  After all, cows get fat on grass right?

I watched a Jamie Oliver show once where he was trying to introduce inner city London families to vegetables and I was absolutely shocked at how ignorant people are about anything that is not brown or white (breads, meats,potatoes, rice, etc.).  Imagine turning your nose up at beautiful reds and greens and purples and golden yellows of fruits and veggies!


----------



## Debby (Jan 12, 2017)

Kitties said:


> Vegan diet = the end all to health. Hardly.
> 
> It might be a boost to less guilt about what's on the plate.
> 
> I'm sick of vegan jerks.




Not very nice although,  like tv shows that you don't like, you can always change the 'channel'.

But feel free to express yourself Kitties.  It is your right after all and this 'vegan jerk' won't take that away from you.


----------



## Debby (Jan 12, 2017)

Ken N Tx said:


> View attachment 34812




You do realize the term for ancient man was hunter/*gatherer* don't you?  And considering that women and children and old people did all of the *gathering* and provided much of a days food, what would you call them?  Stable, focused, hard working, providers........


----------



## BlondieBoomer (Jan 12, 2017)

Aunt Bea said:


> I try to eat less meat and will probably never be a vegetarian or a vegan.  The one thing that I notice and find difficult is the various forums and cookbooks using exotic ingredients and cooking techniques that I'm not familiar with.  I would appreciate a site that provides ideas and inspiration to create a familiar North American diet, preferably low in carbs, that leaves out the meat, dairy, etc...
> 
> Just give me a PB&J on grainy bread and a glass of almond milk.



Aunt Bea, this is a good source for vegan recipes:  www.vegsource.com  There are also lots of good cookbooks available. You can read reviews for them on Amazon. You don't need to use exotic ingredients to cook vegan anymore than you need to use exotic ingredients to cook animals. It just depends on what you like. The vegsource site also has a lot of links for other sites with recipes.


----------



## Debby (Jan 12, 2017)

Here is another great blog that has delicious recipes and the blogger recently put out a very well received cook book apparently.  I've made a few of her recipes and found them to be pretty straightforward and made with 'normal' ingredients that most of us have in our kitchens.

http://ohsheglows.com/categories/recipes-2/


----------



## Kitties (Jan 12, 2017)

If anyone doesn't like my comment about "vegan jerks" let me tell you, they are out there. And while I am technically vegan over 10 years I identify as plant based.

I've been treated very badly at some vegan events. Listened to speeches about having the right "appearance." This must be more important than an animal going to slaughter. I sat at a table got up only to come back and find my liter water bottle, folder and tote bag removed and someone else in my place. It was very obvious I was sitting there. I guess these cool people didn't want the likes of me sitting at the table during their vegan outing. I've had people clearly make it known by body language and response that they didn't want to talk to me at vegan events. Yes, they were jerks. You can call me "rude" in a reputation comment for saying that. But think about how I felt and how I was hurt. 

Anymore I don't want to seek out people or friends. I'm just continually more isolated.


----------



## Kitties (Jan 12, 2017)

Debby said:


> Not very nice although,  like tv shows that you don't like, you can always change the 'channel'.
> 
> But feel free to express yourself Kitties.  It is your right after all and this 'vegan jerk' won't take that away from you.


I can change a channel. I can't take back what I heard said or how I was treated. I donated money to an organization, went to their events, became attached to the animals only to sit there and hear body shamming comments by the co-founder. I can put up with being removed from the table an other issues. I can't make an organization responsible for all it's members and I'm used to being treated lousy. It's actually what I expect. But the leaders comments hurt me to the core. I knew then what their main agenda was. I had met nice people there but the negative always gets me. And they got money from me.


----------



## Debby (Jan 12, 2017)

I'm very sorry that anybody treated you badly Kitties.  Very sorry and that should never happen in any circumstance for anyone of us.  Learning to 'not be a jerk' is something that we all have to do as we go through life and while some people learn it early on as children, some never seem to.  One thing that can be part of the problem too is that what may seem to one, a major irritant, to the next person, the same thing wouldn't even register on the radar if they were treated or reacted to in like manner.

What troubles me, is that comments like yours tends to paint all of us with the same brush and thus poisons the minds of others who might give consideration to a change in lifestyle but then are put off and decide it's too much trouble and why bother.

I think what's important is for all of us to be mindful of the words that come out of our mouths.  I know I've put my foot in it accidentally numerous times through my life and after I've finished 'kicking myself' I silently pledge to do better next time.  So please, accept my 'symbolic apology' to you on behalf of those who are not so evolved yet.


----------



## Stormy (Jan 12, 2017)

Kitties said:


> If anyone doesn't like my comment about "vegan jerks" let me tell you, they are out there.  You can call me "rude" in a reputation comment for saying that. But think about how I felt and how I was hurt.
> 
> Anymore I don't want to seek out people or friends. I'm just continually more isolated.


I agree with you Kitties and if anyone would call you rude in a reputation comment then shame on them.  I remember you telling your story and can feel your pain, although I'm not a vegan.  I would link to an old thread here but I don't want to take this thread off topic any further or stir up any negativity for you. Please don't isolate yourself there are kind people in this world regardless of their dietary preferences.



Debby said:


> What troubles me, is that comments like yours tends to paint all of us with the same brush and thus poisons the minds of others who might give consideration to a change in lifestyle but then are put off and decide it's too much trouble and why bother.


I've been reading here for a long time and respectfully have to say that you and a couple of other people can paint all those who choose to eat meat with a broad brush.  Very condescending just in this thread to allege that someone was so ill informed that they could only think of tofu as an example of veganism, I think that might just be an example of the attitude displayed all too often



Kitties said:


> Vegan diet = the end all to health. Hardly.
> 
> It might be a boost to less guilt about what's on the plate.
> 
> I'm sick of vegan jerks.


Can't agree more Kitties.


----------



## Debby (Jan 12, 2017)

Stormy said:


> I agree with you Kitties and if anyone would call you rude in a reputation comment then shame on them.  I remember you telling your story and can feel your pain, although I'm not a vegan.  I would link to an old thread here but I don't want to take this thread off topic any further or stir up any negativity for you. Please don't isolate yourself there are kind people in this world regardless of their dietary preferences.
> 
> 
> I've been reading here for a long time and respectfully have to say that you and a couple of other people can paint all those who choose to eat meat with a broad brush.  Very condescending just in this thread to allege that someone was so ill informed that they could only think of tofu as an example of veganism, I think that might just be an example of the attitude displayed all too often
> ...




Hmmm, as the person who commented only mentioned tofu, I responded as I did.  If he'd mentioned lettuce, I'd have remarked about the  lettuce and vegan diets.  For example, people never declare that they couldn't live on a diet of butternut squash lentil soup or Indian curried mashed potatoes with green peas..... they usually mention foods that are stereotypically ascribed to a vegan diet, like....tofu and lettuce, etc.  You know, bland, boring stuff and like it's the only thing that we eat.

Also, Eric did say vegan cooking is worse than 'hospital food' (and then mentioned tofu).  And my comment ended with a smiley which I had hoped would indicate that I was responding with amusement.   So really, it wasn't me 'alleging' anything about anybody's intellectual prowess or attitude.  It was simply picking up what he put down.

In truth, considering how deeply I feel about the suffering of animals all over the world as well as in the barns and sheds of North America and Europe, and speaking only for myself here, I think that I've been pretty restrained.  But perhaps the message you're trying to get across here is that you want us to censor our speech?   

So far, I'm feeling like I can talk about anything that isn't politics or politicians in America, foreign affairs, guns and now a vegan diet.  Anything else for the list?  Maybe we should ask the moderators to delete this thread?


----------

